# Origins of Wubu Quan?



## Tensei85 (May 31, 2009)

Just wondering when was the form Wu Bu Quan added to Bei Shaolin Curriculum? 

I know the Songshan Temple practices it, as well as Taguo and Modern Wushu also has a version. But in whole this form seems to be a newer addition to the syllabus of Bei Shaolin. 

Personally I enjoy the form it teaches a lot of basics as well as how to move in between stances. 

Thanks,


----------

